# M4-177 Rifle



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Saw one of these at Walmart the other day. Wish they had one when I was a kid! Pretty cool

http://www.crosman.com/airguns/rifles/pump/M417


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Someone made a M-16 clone like this years ago. Might have been Crosman, but can't be sure.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

They are tough looking, almost bought one for my son, wound up getting a 10-22 an dont regret it. But do wonder how good the lil AR performs?? ole Carver


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Your absolutely correct!*

You are right it was crossman. It was many years ago in fact. I know because i actually still own it to this day! The only draw back however (its a big one) is that its a single pump, not multi like this one in this post  . 
I'll tell you what if any of you are looking for a fun gift. I got my girlfriends son a pistol grip shotgun BB gun, shoots single shot and "3 shot burst" the burst is so fat it sounds like a single shot! Its pretty cool. Comes with a quad rail, uses large c02 cartridges, has a 30 rd mag!!! Pretty cool for a kid who wants to run around the woods and shoot random crap! All that for under $100!!! Really really cool toy!:thumbsup:




deersniper270 said:


> Saw one of these at Walmart the other day. Wish they had one when I was a kid! Pretty cool
> 
> http://www.crosman.com/airguns/rifles/pump/M417


----------

